# every woman is beautiful



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Are there really men out there that truly believe this? or is this statement (that i have heard more than once) just a manipulation?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

It probably depends on the man. But I think every man can find what they consider to be a beautiful woman and if you were to build a composite most every type of woman would probably be represented. 

If we're talking about beauty from a social standpoint though there are definite standards (obviously - magazine covers, TV shows, actresses, models, etc). But in my experience individual men have wildly varied tastes.


----------



## Latoslapise (Nov 11, 2010)

I truly believe that everybody is beautiful in there own way or another, and most importantly beauty comes from within. I feel that when a person says that a person is beautiful for a just a physical attribute they are missing the important part of what beauty is. you know actually what beauty is is pretty much written in the word beautiful...be you (tiful). but then again that's just my opinion


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> It probably depends on the man. But I think every man can find what they consider to be a beautiful woman and if you were to build a composite most every type of woman would probably be represented.
> 
> If we're talking about beauty from a social standpoint though there are definite standards (obviously - magazine covers, TV shows, actresses, models, etc). But in my experience individual men have wildly varied tastes.


i agree that men vary widely on what they consider beauty, but my question is about the 1 indivdual man saying and possibly believing that there is something beautiful about every single woman.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Are there really men out there that truly believe this?


Probably not.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

'Beautiful' doesn't necessarily mean sexually attractive.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Ubuntu said:


> 'Beautiful' doesn't necessarily mean sexually attractive.


i never said it did.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i never said it did.


I know. I didn't assume that's what you meant.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Ask yourself whether or not it is true that every woman is beautiful and I think you will have your answer.

If you know the answer then their manipulation is irrelevant. If it is yes, you can say "that's true, but what does it have to do with anything?" and if it is no, you can say "that is false, and it has nothing to do with anything."


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Hah. I'm normally attracted to non-stereotypical beautiness. I mean... I find some girls who others find "okay" to be really to DIE for. Seriously... if I have a good time talking to this girl, I feel attracted. Of course there's the physical part, but it's not the ONLY part.

And then you have Physics - people who send electromagnetic(?) waves at similar frequencies tend to be attracted to each other, doesn't matter the looks (though I suppose the looks could influence on the frequency).


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Some women are extremely ugly.

Especially the pretty ones.

(I'm a guy, by the way)


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> Hah. I'm normally attracted to non-stereotypical beautiness. I mean... I find some girls who others find "okay" to be really to DIE for. Seriously... if I have a good time talking to this girl, I feel attracted. Of course there's the physical part, but it's not the ONLY part.
> 
> And then you have Physics - people who send electromagnetic(?) waves at similar frequencies tend to be attracted to each other, doesn't matter the looks (though I suppose the looks could influence on the frequency).


right but the question remains... is it possible that one man can (upon uttering that phrase) find each individual woman beautiful?


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I also kind of find that statement "all women are beautiful" as a bit insulting, its like saying "you can be replaced by any other woman despite her looks or personality, a vagina is a vagina." perhaps dramatic but you get my point.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> right but the question remains... is it possible that one man can (upon uttering that phrase) find each individual woman beautiful?


heh, i know exactly what you're asking. Why is it so hard for men to grasp the question and answer it ;-) No if's , buts, maybes, about it


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> right but the question remains... is it possible that one man can (upon uttering that phrase) find each individual woman beautiful?


No, I don't think so. Beautiful as in PHYSICALLY attractive (not sexually) really varies from one person to the other, I believe it's impossible to feel really attracted to all women (BECAUSE personality also comes into play, not even kidding here).




MuChApArAdOx said:


> Why is it so hard for men to grasp the question and answer it ;-) No if's , buts, maybes, about it


Can't you women INFER?

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::wink:


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> Can't you women INFER?



no.not when im asking a direct question


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> Can't you women INFER?
> 
> :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::wink:


heh  I believe she was asking are all women created equally beautiful, aside from physical looks. Way down underneath at their core removing the harshness and ugly that is obtained through life and its experiences. Or maybe a better way of putting it is. If man was to Judge a female from birth, are they all beautiful on the inside and out ? We can certainly gain lots of ugly over the years, some that is out of our control, some is not. Taking all that away, is there equal beauty in every women at the core of their soul ? heh, then again i could have just completely confused the poop out of you


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> I also kind of find that statement "all women are beautiful" as a bit insulting, its like saying "you can be replaced by any other woman despite her looks or personality, a vagina is a vagina." perhaps dramatic but you get my point.


Is it less insulting than "you can be replaced by this person which I find to be better than you"?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Or put it this way:
If we are placing importance on beauty, but not every woman is beautiful, which means some women are not beautiful, that might be ok if you are one of those special ones that are beautiful and wanted - but what if you just aren't?

What if they say "no, not all women are beautiful, and you are one of the ugly ones. Sorry." What then? What if they really do see you as ugly, and beauty is considered important? Would you want them to lie for your sake?


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Depending on the culture one grows in, men will automatically have a predefined idea of what is "attractive." When a man is to say "you are beautiful," I am going to _assume_ you are speaking of being attractive in most scenarios; anyone can find anyone "beautiful" in one way or another, so I am not talking about that model.

Even though I have taken as many conscious measures that _I_ know of to counter the "American ideal" of attractiveness (I never owned a TV until recently, I've avoided pornography, I used to be religious and tried to avoid lustful thoughts), I still have an engrained idea of what attractive women are based on what I believe to be the "exposure effect."

Having said this, I have never let it interfere with my dating/love life. I've only had 3 romantic relationships, however the first two were certainly not what our culture would perceive as "attractive." Each one I found beautiful, told them so, and never once did it in a consciously (perhaps not even subconsciously) manipulative manner. (I also have almost no Fe to speak of; manipulation isn't my really my thing.)

It really _does_ depend on the man. If a man is heavily invested in pornography, for instance, he will find most sexually attractive the bodies and types of intercourse he sees over other bodies/types. If he grew up in a family of one body type--and was exposed minimally to others, he will find that type most subconsciously attractive. But this _does not mean_ they are incapable of finding others beautiful; in my instance, I still see billboards, watch TV commercials, am exposed to Internet ads, etc. etc. and still have a core subconscious idea of what the "most attractive" body is, I just choose to override it as much as possible.

Not all men are being manipulative when they say "you are beautiful," no matter what level the recipient's self esteem is at.


----------



## sanada (Oct 1, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Are there really men out there that truly believe this? or is this statement (that i have heard more than once) just a manipulation?


.

hello. I am a guy. I am perfect (with slight flaws, lol). My ex of 10 years was a true feminist, she was/is a philosopher, and I was the psych 1; also I am the sci-fi 1. We made a perfect couple. She taught me loads about the suffregets, I taught her about Janet Farme.........we were perfect for a long time. 

K....to ans your question....every woman is like every guy - both beautiful and ugly. I guess its how we are in life that dictates how we see our selfs and how others see us. I know what i am, and I do know most women are Beautiful..

(btw i own my moms soul)


----------



## Doodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Are there really men out there that truly believe this? or is this statement (that i have heard more than once) just a manipulation?


I dont believe that for a second and i dont mean that on shallow level. My first reaction was to say 'yes' because i do love the way females work and her personality and mind are equally as important as the way she looks BUT some females are truely repulsive both to the eye and the mind, just like the same as men. Theres no way anyone can truely believe that and if they tell you that they're either lying or delusional


----------



## Noliah (Dec 8, 2011)

Doodle said:


> Theres no way anyone can truely believe that and if they tell you that they're either lying or delusional


You don't know. How could you? Stating it as a fact doesn't make it so. And if someone believes something, they believe it, delusional or not.


----------



## Doodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Noliah said:


> You don't know. How could you? Stating it as a fact doesn't make it so. And if someone believes something, they believe it, delusional or not.


Touche! I like it. I meant in my opinion btw


----------



## Noliah (Dec 8, 2011)

Doodle said:


> Touche! I like it. I meant in my opinion btw


So glad you didn't take offense. I tend to be a little over-reactive when I think someone is speaking in generalities when referring to the human factor. We're are all so different, like snowflakes, yet the same when it comes to needing to be heard. 

I'll tip-toe into this question.....:happy:...do you often form opinions based on your general feelings about something, and not because of gathered knowledge? Again, I'm not aiming to offend, it's just that when someone tells me something isn't possible, I usually ask why not. Now and then, it will lead to "Oh, I see. Okay." :tongue:


----------



## Doodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Noliah said:


> So glad you didn't take offense. I tend to be a little over-reactive when I think someone is speaking in generalities when referring to the human factor. We're are all so different, like snowflakes, yet the same when it comes to needing to be heard.
> 
> I'll tip-toe into this question.....:happy:...do you often form opinions based on your general feelings about something, and not because of gathered knowledge? Again, I'm not aiming to offend, it's just that when someone tells me something isn't possible, I usually ask why not. Now and then, it will lead to "Oh, I see. Okay." :tongue:


How could i take offense? When someones right they're right  you cant deny the logic you used there.

Hmmm...Iv sat here thinking for about 5 minutes and i cant really come up with a decent enough answer...il have to get back to you on this one


----------



## iinnffpp (Nov 4, 2010)

sorry. i don't think any guy will agree that every woman is beautiful, whether it's inner or outer beauty (emphasis on the outer beauty).


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

sanada said:


> (btw i own my moms soul)


So, did you make a pact with the Devil for that? And where do you keep it?


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Erudis said:


> So, did you make a pact with the Devil for that? And where do you keep it?


i purposely avoided responding to that, dont derail my thread on nonsense please.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

If it helps any, its quite possible that man who so honestly says this, without objectifying you any other woman in the vicinity truly believes this. Don't mistake me for this man though.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

As a novelty t-shirt I seen once read "beauty is in the eye of the beer holder".. Think that is enough said!


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Are there really men out there that truly believe this? or is this statement (that i have heard more than once) just a manipulation?


No its not true. I will say, however, that physical beauty has no real bearing on the true beauty of a woman. I've met countless beautiful women in my life, if i was a better man perhaps I'd be with one. Instead I've dated some ugly wretched women, and ended a couple relationships with women of tremendous beauty. I like to think I can _see_ much better now.


----------



## Afruabarkio (May 29, 2011)

I can't say I could considerate every woman beautiful, but I do find the "Great Femenine concept/being/self" that you can find in every -most- womans very stimulating, and I really like it. That essence is what I like.


----------



## Harper (Jan 16, 2012)

Woman is a beautiful creature. 
Every woman is a woman. => Every woman is beautiful.  I wish it was as easy as that.

What possibly makes every woman beautiful? I guess its their mother instinct, not their sexual appeal.


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

Let's face it. This statement is coming from generalization.

Every woman has different personality. Usually it is the personality where we should judge if someone is beautiful or not. Nothing is more precious than having people to judge and like who we are, instead of how we look.

So what's the key? The key is confidence. 

It doesn't matter if a woman is as hot as Jolie, but if there's no trace of confidence, people won't consider you as beautiful.

True beauty comes from within, the positive attitude of your true self.


----------



## blackpurity (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a girl and I dont believe in that. Of course their attitude affects my judgement. As an amateur photographer, I can make any girl look good. But being pretty is really something else.


----------



## blackpurity (Jan 20, 2012)

I love yur avatar. Very funny/ witty.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

_"All women are beautiful because deep inside, they are all precious, frail, little flowers."_

That's more or less what I assume people are saying when they say all women are beautiful. They believe in the notion that all women have a frailness to them, and that it's the man's job to recognize and protect it or whatever.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I believe the statement, because beauty is a relative thing, and there is something beautiful about everyone. I think there is something beautiful about every women, it doesn't just have to be physical beauty, mind you, but beauty of the heart and mind. Often, and this is just MY opinion from MY experiences, women who overcompensate in the physical part, are often really lacking in the latter two, heart and mind. The overemphasis of physical beauty is a result of an inner void with the emotions. My opinion, we try to continually fix outward things, when we really want to develop our mind and emotions, but don't quite know how or that this is actually the problem. 

Okay i was starting to veer away from the point. But yes, there is something beautiful about every women, i truly do believe this, as my concept of beauty is more complex, i guess.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Are there really men out there that truly believe this? or is this statement (that i have heard more than once) just a manipulation?


some men truly believe that, yes.

and these men will often go to extreme semantical stretches of the concept of the beauty in order to justify that belief. they will flip flop between meaning outer beauty and inner beauty, they will exchange artistic beauty & sexual beauty, they would at times even philosophize it to the point where everything that exists is innately beautiful because it exists. they will go out of there way to make to apply the word beauty until it means absolutely nothing.

but yes, they believe that they see beauty in every women. 

for whatever reason, the honor of baring that belief is more important then retaining any meaning it might have.


----------

